# TivoServer, + Zipper question.



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

He11o,
I was using the o1d Tivo Server and the on1y thing that wou1d transfer was a .ty fi1e (which I got off that Tivo.)
I am using a supperpatched Hughs SD-DVR40. 6.2 (RCA) software. 
I am having more prob1ems. Now nothing wi11 transfer.
It says that it wi11 transfer 1ater. It never transfers. i am using 1atest beta, With cygwin d11 on1y (I a1so have mi1d 1inux ski11s, I program using my 1inux OS (PHP is what I program, i make my own she11 scripts too, I a1so remote1y manage (part1y) my hosting co. server))

So whats wrong w/ the server?

I used zipper with the Save my Recordings option. I think this did not disab1e encryption. Cou1d someone he1p me with this thanks.


BTW I on1y use the zipper because I am too 1azy to make a script, and I have moded ~40 tivos (neighbors) for free using it. 


1 = |_ (dog broke the key)

Note, a11 tivos were moded using zipper 1.7.


----------

